# newbie



## testie (Jun 4, 2011)

28 yr old male, 210lbs, 6' 2". Just looking for some insight on proper pcts for when I run cycles, and looking for experienced people to assist with proper cycles etc. Have run 2 previous cycles with great results and am looking forward to running more advanced cycles in the future.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hi


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## To_The_Top (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey man good to have you on here. We have similar goals with this forum. I'll read up on your posts and give you any input that I feel could help.


----------



## captainbrice (Jun 30, 2011)

hi to you too


----------



## cacrv (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi there


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jwar (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome buddy


----------



## cane87 (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome buddy..


----------



## dubz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## obeymyarm (Jul 28, 2011)

hi


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 28, 2011)

testie said:


> 28 yr old male, 210lbs, 6' 2". Just looking for some insight on proper pcts for when I run cycles, and looking for experienced people to assist with proper cycles etc. Have run 2 previous cycles with great results and am looking forward to running more advanced cycles in the future.



Welcome.


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

You're in the right place man!


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## FL3XIN (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 5, 2011)

hi welcome


----------

